# Omnisphere - how do I turn off pitch keytracking (I'm wanting to play a drum sample at same pitch all along the keyboard) ?



## ManicMiner (Apr 8, 2021)

I'm importing a drum sample. I think middle C is the note Omnisphere chooses as its root, if I'm not mistaken.

I just want to make sure the pitch of my drum sample does not alter whatever key I play.
i.e. how do I turn off pitch keytracking for a layer?


----------



## AmbientMile (Apr 10, 2021)

Turn off the TRACKING option in this panel


----------



## ManicMiner (Apr 10, 2021)

thanks, thats what I was looking for


----------

